# fruit fly cups at low cost? good web site?



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i cont remeber the site i used to buy from - but does anyone know a good website to get different size cups for culturing flies and shipping frogs.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.superiorenterprise.com/


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

yep thats the site - thanks


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Go to a supermarket and go to the deli and charm them into selling you some. 

I pay 4-5$ for 50 containers and 4-5$ for a 100 pack of lids, cant beat that.

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ventilated lids?

s


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope, I cut a hole in them and use a coffee filter.


Adam


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Adam,

How about a pic of how you do that?

Do you drill one large hole or multiple smaller holes? How does the coffee filter attach?

Thanks!


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

I fold the top in half and cut it out with scissors and put the coffee filter in between the top and the container. If its still not clear let me know and Ill post some pictures.

Cheers!
Adam


----------

